# Any natural ways to boost my libido?



## lowwwwwi (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm on Wellbutrin, and just received an additional prescription for a small amount of Zoloft to help with my depression.

My sex drive the past 6 months has been pretty low, it's tough to have that with a girlfriend. :afr :um


----------



## bumblebtuna (Dec 3, 2006)

I feel your pain.

I had some decent results supplementing with Zinc. I will, however, say that I had to exceed the recommended dosage by 2-3 times. This did begin to upset my stomach something fierce, but my sex drive would improve for a couple hours. Ultimately, I abandoned it because my stomach became less and less tolerant, but if you're interested, this stuff worked the best:

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1306

I also used a product at the same site called Vitrix. Kinda pricey, but did get somewhat of a boost. Some of the reviews on that product sound overly promising, but they probably didn't have a low libido to start.

I'm not sure if that's what you meant by "natural", but thought I'd mention them anyway.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I think there are male performance-enhancing amino acid supplements available over the counter at most pharmacies and nutrition stores. I have a bottle of L-Arginine that I took for a bit, and while it didn't increase my sex drive, it did increase...other things  (no, not size of the organ, but volume of the ejaculate. Yes, I actually said ejaculate. Get over it.)

I think medication-induced erectile dysfuction is still considered erectile dysfuction, so the treatment seems like it'd be the same. There are quite a few natural/herbal supplements suggested in the treatment of it. Google would be your best friend for that. However, Wikipedia and most pharmacy websites aren't too bad, either.



http://www.walgreens.com/library/contents.jsp?docid=000015&doctype=10 said:


> Natural Remedies
> 
> Yohimbine (Yocon, Yohimex) is derived from an herbal remedy. It appears to boost erectile function by improving blood flow. Studies have been inconclusive about its benefits, but a recent analysis of seven trials reported that between 34% and 75% of men achieved favorable results when taking 5 mg to 10 mg. The American Urologic Association does not recommend yohimbine for treating impotence, although some experts believe it is an inexpensive and reasonable option for some men. Yohimbine is available over the counter as an herbal remedy. It is not government regulated and brands vary in effectiveness and quality.
> 
> ...





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erectile_dysfunction#Controversial_and_unapproved_treatments said:


> Controversial and unapproved treatments
> 
> Bremelanotide
> The experimental drug Bremelanotide (formerly PT-141) does not act on the vascular system like the former compounds but allegedly increases sexual desire and drive in males as well as females. It is applied as a nasal spray. Bremelanotide allegedly works by activating melanocortin receptors in the brain. It is currently in Phase IIb trials.
> ...


Lots of the natural ED treatments are supposedly good for your prostate health in general, so they seem to be worth a shot if you're serious about it.

That Bremelanotide stuff sounds interesting. If I could influence the sex drives of both men and women, I could control the world! Muahaha. :kma


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

Just get you know dat sexy poster of sexy Jessica Simpson and admire once in a while.
Hehehehe.......Just joking.......................


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

acetyl-l carnitine is really good! some studies have shown it to boost testosterone and it really helps with erections. ZMA is good before bed.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Maca root is supposed to be good. You can buy it at BulkNutrition.


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Eat nuts to grow nuts.


----------



## UnseenShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

Just don't "relieve the tension" for a while.


----------



## minus (Oct 28, 2006)

goji berries are suposed to help


----------



## countrybumpkin (Dec 31, 2004)

look into a herbal supplement called tribulus terresteris ( puncture vine extract) it works very well


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I use Yohimbe pills for weightlifting. I don't use it all the time because the muscle building effects wear off if you use it too often, but the acne and other unwanted effects don't wear off at all. What I do is use it when I've taken a break from lifting to get back to full strength faster. It definetey works for this and I have also noticed that it is bonerific. I think thats as good a word as any. It also seems to increase adrenaline so don't take too much or take it too many days in a row, if you do it feels like when you drink too much coffee only the twitchiness lasts longer than that.

note: Tribulus Terristis did nothing for me. It seems to be something that people either say is great or does nothing. It did nothing for me and is lethal to sheep so I stopped. If I was a shoop I'd be dead by now.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

korey said:


> I think there are male performance-enhancing amino acid supplements available over the counter at most pharmacies and nutrition stores. I have a bottle of L-Arginine that I took for a bit, and while it didn't increase my sex drive, it did increase...other things  (no, not size of the organ, but volume of the ejaculate. Yes, I actually said ejaculate. Get over it.)


:O, haha.

We're probably getting into the realms of "too much information", but how much did it increase the volume? Double?

Oh man I'm glad no one reads my posts here that I know.

If you want a non-natural way to boost libido, try selegiline. It restored my sexual function completely in the depths of 20mg escitalopram sexual dysfunction.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Try maca with horny goat weed


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Laugh, a lot, with the person(s) you are interested in foisting your libido on.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I heard Nitric Oxide(L-arginine) is a good way to boost your libido, because viagra works by boosting Nitric Oxide. Also, has anyone tried horny goat weed?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Every night before you go to bed, pray to God to boost your libido. :lol


----------

